
Mithridatism - networked
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mithridatism#In_practice
======
whybroke
In another thread I just responded to someone who seems to be trying this
theory out for mercury. Let's see how it works out for him.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Do you have a link to this trainwreck?

~~~
whybroke
Well I assume mercury was the culprit since his posts certainly exhibit
symptoms[1]

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_as_a_hatter](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_as_a_hatter)

